# Ez speed



## fat tire trader (Nov 26, 2012)

Hello,
I have this EZ SPEED frame form OUR OWN HARDWARE. It appears to be a prewar Schwinn. Is anyone familiar with these bikes? The fork is not a Schwinn fork,  is it correct for this bike, or is it a replacement fork? Does anyone know anything about "OUR OWN HARDWARE"? The dropouts have ears for a drop stand. If I remember correctly, Schwinn did this for one year. Is that true? If so what year? Did all the Schwinns that year have these dropouts?
Thanks,
Chris
www.fattiretrading.com


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 26, 2012)

Not that I'll be much help, but got any pics for those that may be in the know?


----------



## Eric Bidinger (Nov 26, 2012)

*Need a picture, but..*

It probably is a bike made by Schwinn.
Schwinn sold bikes to lots of hardware stores that put their own head badges on them.
Need a pix to nail down a year.
If it is a DX model, 1939 had the ears for a drop stand.

E


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 27, 2012)

I believe Our Own Hardware is a chain from the upper mid-west-Minneapolis? I have a '46 B6 badged as an EZ Speed. We really need to see pics to help you identify the frame/fork further. V/r Shawn


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 27, 2012)

Here are some photos of the bike.






 The fork does not look like a Schwinn fork. Is it original, or a replacement?
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## rhenning (Nov 27, 2012)

The frame also doesn't look like a Schwinn.  The curved seat stay looks like a Monark I have.  Roger


----------



## bricycle (Nov 27, 2012)

Fork and frame are reminding me of a Rollfast... 1937ish


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 27, 2012)

bricycle said:


> Fork and frame are reminding me of a Rollfast... 1937ish



If I found the fork on its own, I would guess that it is a Rollfast. If I found the frame on its own, I would insist that it is a Schwinn. I have never seen a Rollfast with seat stays like prewar Schwinns.
I am wondering if Our Own Hardware supplied there Schwinn built bikes with non Schwinn forks. In the early thirties, some companies (Colson and Shelby) made frames with this style seat stay, but by the late thirties, I think that only Schwinn used this style. 
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## JAF/CO (Nov 27, 2012)

frame is a 39 dx schwinn 0ne year only


----------



## bricycle (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm confused, first you state: "The fork does not look like a Schwinn fork. Is it original, or a replacement?
Thanks, Chris", then you state you found the fork on its own. Are you testing us???
What are the serial numbers? Now that you mention it, the seat stays do appear more Schwinnish.


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 27, 2012)

bricycle said:


> I'm confused, first you state: "The fork does not look like a Schwinn fork. Is it original, or a replacement?
> Thanks, Chris", then you state you found the fork on its own. Are you testing us???
> What are the serial numbers? Now that you mention it, the seat stays do appear more Schwinnish.



I'm sorry for the confusion. I got this frame with the fork. If someone has a 1939 Our Own Hardware catalog, or bike with this fork,  it might answer my question. The gooseneck is seized in the fork. Hopefully, I can remove it without damaging the fork. I always try to make my bikes as original as possible. So if it not the original fork, I will put a Scwhinn fork on it, and use the fork on another bike. I will check the serial number and post it later today. I hope that everyone has a great day.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 27, 2012)

fat tire trader said:


> If I found the fork on its own, I would guess that it is a Rollfast. If I found the frame on its own, I would insist that it is a Schwinn. I have never seen a Rollfast with seat stays like prewar Schwinns.
> I am wondering if Our Own Hardware supplied there Schwinn built bikes with non Schwinn forks. In the early thirties, some companies (Colson and Shelby) made frames with this style seat stay, but by the late thirties, I think that only Schwinn used this style.
> Thanks,
> Chris




To my knowledge Schwinn never did this. The frame and fork were always Schwinn. Things like seats, bars, stems, pedals, wheels, tires, and reflectors were generally sourced from suppliers such as Mesinger, Torrington, Goodyear, Lobdell, and Wald among others. V/r Shawn


----------



## bike (Nov 27, 2012)

*could be like a mead*

schwinn frame with whatever to sell a bike- full plate is pretty cool I would  run as is


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Nov 28, 2012)

I agree with the 39 DX assessment.  Likely hit something hard in the front requiring replacement of a bent fork.  Put a set of cream drop center wheels on it and ride it hard.


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 28, 2012)

*EZ*

Chris! 39 DX.......The EZ Speed badges seemed to be regional...You'd see those bikes in the Dakotas, Minnesota, Iowa even.  I think a hardware chain distributer.  
On a Side note was in Fairfax this past summer and was in Gestalt brew pub having some suds with Rudy C and Jer of Lowkey Motors....and LO AND BEHOLD!  
that was your old FatTire Trading Post SHOP!  ..... at one time.  Paid ya a visit back in Simonian times...seems like ages!!!
Cheers!


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi Bob,
Its too bad that you didn't get into the Fat Tire Trading Post in its current underground location. 100-200 bikes plus parts. Maybe next time.
Chris


----------



## wtjohnson12 (Dec 1, 2012)

*home loans Texas*

EZ Speed is the next generation velocity gage.It is a single unit system that mounts via a vacuum cup on the body.EZ Speed measures the speed of the door ... Thank you.


----------

